# Storing Books in an Organized Manner



## Judy Powell (Sep 25, 2011)

Okay, so I've had my kindle about 6 weeks now and I've purchased 28 books.  I can find each fairly easy now, but what happens when I have over 100 books?  Is there a way to organize them (e.g. storing romance in  one section, mystery in another) so that I can find them easily when I am ready?  (I have a basic kindle; that's the only one people in Canada are allowed to purchase at this time).

If there is a way to organize books on basic Kindle, please let me know...


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm not intimately familiar with the Basic Kindle, but I assume it has Categories like the other Kindles, right? You can use those to sort books into sections.

Mike


----------



## Jan Strnad (May 27, 2010)

Click the Home button, then the Menu button right next to it, and you'll see an option to "Create a New Collection." Collections are how you sort your books into categories.


----------



## HeatherG (Aug 6, 2011)

Helping you a bit further, once you have all of your collections listed, then go into a collection and hit the menu button and add the books that fit the category.  Once you have checkmarked them, then arrow down to the done button and mark it.  I have about 500 books now all organized in collections.  I just wish there was a way of marking the books as read/unread.  My memory isn't what it used to be and it sure would help if I could see book covers.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

It's a rather flat and primitive organization system: collections. There is no sub-categorization.

And there are only a few ways to sort those collections/titles. Many of us use special characters to help with the sorting. The down side to that is sometimes when Amazon pushes out software upgrades or other ?, they sometimes change the values of the special characters.

Anyway, you can put ebooks in more than one collection. I have 'read' collections as well as main categories, for example, Science and Science - read. Then I use special characters to sort the 'read' collections to the end of the list.


----------



## Judy Powell (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks to all of you for your advice.  It is greatly appreciated.

I've printed the thread for reference and will give your suggestions a try.

Thanks again!

______________
Judy


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

HeatherG said:


> Helping you a bit further, once you have all of your collections listed, then go into a collection and hit the menu button and add the books that fit the category. Once you have checkmarked them, then arrow down to the done button and mark it. I have about 500 books now all organized in collections. I just wish there was a way of marking the books as read/unread. My memory isn't what it used to be and it sure would help if I could see book covers.


Heather, your books can be in more than one collection - it's more like tags than folders - so if you make collections called 'read' and 'unread', put your book into 'unread' when you first load it and when you've finished change it to be in 'read'. That way you can look at your unread list whenever you want and still have all your books in your other categories as you have now.


----------



## heragn (Nov 3, 2009)

I have organized my over 950 book library by putting them in collections by series!


----------



## valleycat1 (Mar 15, 2011)

Also, Judy, you can name your collections anything you want (as you can name your Kindle anything you want).  Many of mine have rather fanciful or humorous titles that mean something to me but would possibly not mean much to someone else. I named my 'read' books category KTHXBAI, because that for some reason always makes me chuckle.  A few categories are by author last name or the series name. And I do keep many books in multiple collections. There's a long thread on KB where people share their collection names.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

HeatherG said:


> Helping you a bit further, once you have all of your collections listed, then go into a collection and hit the menu button and add the books that fit the category. Once you have checkmarked them, then arrow down to the done button and mark it. I have about 500 books now all organized in collections. *I just wish there was a way of marking the books as read/unread.* My memory isn't what it used to be and it sure would help if I could see book covers.


The dots under the book title become bolded to show the progression through your book as you read. Lighter dots indicate not read.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

You may also want to consider third party such as Calibre (www.calibre-ebook.com). A number of us here on the boards use it to manage our libraries.


----------

